# Pied is laying..woop!



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

3 laid on just about out, dont know if she has finished, still a big bump :2thumb:


----------



## brl21 (May 8, 2008)

Nice! That is one AWESOME pied. :2thumb:

What's the pairing?


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats a lovely pied mate , Good luck with the eggs :2thumb:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

well done mate, stunning pied! good luck with the painfully slow 2 month wait!!! I had 4 eggs off my het binos 2 wks ago and the suspense is already killing me lol!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

She is such a stunner!

You must be so excited 

What was she paired with?


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

How heavy is she to get 4 eggs??


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

lawrencet1988 said:


> How heavy is she to get 4 eggs??


Final count is 6 good sized eggs..she was around 1650g :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

excession said:


> She is such a stunner!
> 
> You must be so excited
> 
> What was she paired with?


Thanks..she was paired mainly to a black pastel pewter, had a lock with a pied( he doesnt fancy her) & had one lock with a het axanthic as I wasnt sure if she was off breeding or the pied doesnt fancy her..he doesnt, happily breeds to others but not her..will be happy whatever the outcome :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

RedGex said:


> well done mate, stunning pied! good luck with the painfully slow 2 month wait!!! I had 4 eggs off my het binos 2 wks ago and the suspense is already killing me lol!


I know..waited 8 months on this girl producing lol! : victory:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

brl21 said:


> Nice! That is one AWESOME pied. :2thumb:
> 
> What's the pairing?





arm2010 said:


> Thats a lovely pied mate , Good luck with the eggs :2thumb:


Thanks very much guys :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats awesome mate, well done..
not sure on the mating to 3 males though lol.. that could really mess things up.
2 of mine have laid in the last 2 weeks, none of my females have been near males for about 4 months, maybe more... glad I didnt put them to different males though.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> thats awesome mate, well done..
> not sure on the mating to 3 males though lol.. that could really mess things up.
> 2 of mine have laid in the last 2 weeks, none of my females have been near males for about 4 months, maybe more... glad I didnt put them to different males though.


LOL! Tbh I will be happy with any..pewter pairing should produce pewter , black pastel, pastel etc, pied is a no brainer..normal looking clutch will be het pied poss het axanthic..will be holding them back so happy either way..a split clutch now that might confuse a little but they will all be het pied regardless :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so it shouldnt be a bad outcome either way Bruce.
i like the idea of lightening, but its a long old project, I havent got an axantic at the moment, although the price of them has gone well down.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> so it shouldnt be a bad outcome either way Bruce.
> i like the idea of lightening, but its a long old project, I havent got an axantic at the moment, although the price of them has gone well down.


I initialy got the axanthic female & a pied male to try for the lightening pied but decided to replicate on the axanthics & some pieds first so I will have more options..my axanthic is possibly building at the moment & I have another female to come so def try for the kightening in the future..mark mandic has hatched another, posted pics in the egg, tbh its a little hazy regards the axanthic pied, Mark wasnt sure if it was the result of an axanthic


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, I'll have to look around, I havent been onto any of the python forums for a long time due to deciding to sell up..
I may be keeping a few yet, I think i just had too many rats, causing the smell and giving me a bit of asthma, hence why I was looking to sell all.


----------



## chelz (Feb 21, 2010)

i have to say i dont like pieds but after seeing that one i am actually tempted now if you get a pied baby you are selling give me a shot at it


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice one mate you got some in the end ....did you see her ovulate?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

smart1 said:


> nice one mate you got some in the end ....did you see her ovulate?


LOL! Twice :blush: She didnt exactly go by the book apart frm laying on day 27..think the axanthic may be copying her..or not lol! :2thumb:








Heres the eggs


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice one :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Mik3F said:


> Nice one :2thumb:


Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## LSReptiles (Oct 4, 2009)

hey i know its early days but if you get a female black pastel het pied how much would you sell it to me for?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

LSReptiles said:


> hey i know its early days but if you get a female black pastel het pied how much would you sell it to me for?


lol! it will def be a keeper, same with a pewter or a pastel het..unless I got two males :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Pleased to say, all the eggs are fertile, candled them this afternoon & all eggs have very strong network of veins..down to the luck of the gods now :2thumb:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

That is one nice looking Pied right there. Congrats on the eggs. Hope you get good odds on them 

I'll pop back in when they're due to hatch and see what you got! Exciting :2thumb: x


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes!!! we have life..candled the eggs & 6 wee wiggly things moving around..getting exciting :lol2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

jnr said:


> Yes!!! we have life..candled the eggs & 6 wee wiggly things moving around..getting exciting :lol2:


Great news, how's your other girl, has she laid yet? Or did I miss that thread somewhere:blush:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

oakelm said:


> Great news, how's your other girl, has she laid yet? Or did I miss that thread somewhere:blush:


Dont know whats going on with her to be honest, still unsure she is looking big, off her grub..popped the pied in with her last night, she was scenting the tub but nothing come of it..another mystery..I.m not too fussed with her at the moment if I;m being truthful..want to pair her with the bee this season


----------

